# What are your bettas favorite sleeping spots?



## punkchica321 (Mar 17, 2010)

Just curious what your betta's favorite sleeping spots are.

Chevy likes to hide behind a jug I put in there for him, that or one of his plants. 

What about yours?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Jaden likes to sleep in his plant. Rusty used to sleep under his bridge.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

The floor. :| Lol...Set sleeps head first in his fern, though.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

All of my males sleep in their plant. My females will sometimes sleep in their plant or on the floor.


----------



## Brinni (Mar 25, 2010)

Haru likes to sleep on the bottom between the plants or on the sea shells. Although I rarely see him sleeping, hes such an active little guy


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

all of mine sleep inside their decorations... the holes are made for water to get in.... dont ask me how they manage to get in the holes lol but no problems till now, so i dont mind.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

lol....am I the only one who never sees my guys sleeping?

Once I checked on them in the night sometime though, can't remember the reason, and most of them sleep next to the dividers, though Nova sleeps at the top.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I've never seen Corona sleep. Even when Renard was sleeping on the ground close to the pot, Corona was swimming up and down next to the divider flaring at him.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

Jupiter said:


> Even when Renard was sleeping on the ground close to the pot, Corona was swimming up and down next to the divider flaring at him.


lol i can so picture that!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I've never seen mine sleep either. Well, I did see Tango one morning drifting up from the back corner where the filter intake is, so I assume he sleeps back there. Now I wanna come down with a flashlight and investigate everyone else.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Lucky loves to sleep in his pirate ship.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I've never, ever seen Chance sleep. He's an insomniac like me! Haze will sleep on the ground, Fru sleeps in his little rock formation thingy, and Fishy sleeps next to the filter intake tube thingy, for some reason.


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

Mine sleeps in various locations; his "old" favourite was the front corner of his tank; he even moved the gravel so it's got a slight dip in it to everywhere else.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

idk where mine sleep...... I think Demyx sleeps on the floor, Dragon sleeps under his plant and Techno sleeps a the top but that is just where they hang out in the later hours of the day.


----------



## Gravemind123 (Oct 5, 2009)

Oranos sleeps between his heater and the wall now. For a while he would sleep underneath the leaves of one of his fake plants or inside of his cave.


----------



## Katlyn023 (Apr 3, 2010)

Jenkins enjoys sleeping near his heater.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 3, 2010)

*Snowflake*

One of my boys Snowflake likes to sleep on the plant between leaves. You should see him in his crazy positions sometimes. Head down, strait up, sideways, upside down, he is really funny and he is my little "clown" fish. And he likes to pick up bubbles small bubbles when I do the water change and then make one big one and spits it out.
I love him soooooooooo much!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

My little fishy man Jasper sleep's every night in his cave or curled up in his shell and his buddy Charlie likes to sleep wedged between the back of the tank and the heater..but I'm hoping that he'll sleep in his barrel's


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Nova and Micheal sleep in between their plants. Apollo sleeps in his castle. Sapphire sleeps in on the ground. And King sleeps by the pump.


----------



## splyce (Apr 2, 2010)

Lockheed likes to sleep between the leaves of his plant near the bottom of the bowl. Lately though, since I cleaned it last time, he likes to sleep in a little hollow area (probably where a rock should have gone but didn't.) Its his little dragon cave


----------



## erwinzeez (Apr 28, 2010)

i want a fish tank
someone interested in selling his?


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Keiichi sleeps towards the top of his plants, or near the heater.
Haruna also the top, or behind her cave. Neither of them really have set spots lol they just kinda sleep were they feel like it.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Augie sleeps in a hole in his airplain decoration, with his little mouth sticking out, or behind his plant. 
Nereus likes to sleep on the floor or in his plant, avoiding the pot in there
and Peanut likes to sleep in his cave, behind it, or in his plant.


----------



## newfishmom (Mar 26, 2010)

Buster sleeps in the corner of his tank buy a plant. Roscoe sleeps mostly in is flowerpot but, right now since he is still freaked out he can be anywhere. And Peep.....I have NEVER seen her sleep! I am sure she does but... I've just never seen her when she wasn't active.:lol: Bonnie sleeps behind her plant or beside the octopus figure.


----------



## BettaBuddi1221 (Jul 21, 2010)

I do not have my Betta yet but i am going to train him to go into a cave or somthing.


----------

